# My Bunny Bunch



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 22, 2008)

It's about time I started a blog for my babies. Introducing......

Bernie: He's a little sweetie. He's prone to constipation and gas so I really have to be careful with the amount of treats and vegetables (they make it worse) he gets. He loves to be pet and get kisses. He's my most loveable bunny and he's the only one who grooms me. He does get some attitude from time to time but don't we all? He's almost 4 years old. He is bonded to Louie and Rosie.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0015.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/000_0003.jpg


Louie: He's my largest bunny and sooo handsome. He can bepretty nervous and is always stomping. He does love to be pet but gets nervous and runs away if you pet him for too long. He is Bernie's best buddy and they've been together since they were youngsters. He's 3 years old and bonded with Bernie and Rosie.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0016.jpg



Rosie: She is the crankiest bunny that ever lived but oh so cute! Once in a while she'll let me pet her head for about 2 seconds before sheruns away. She growls, oinks and hits me at least once a day. Sometimes when I'm petting the boys she'll run over to me and hit my hand away with her front paws. Usually she'll end up smacking the boys in the face when she does this. I love her anyway. She's my baby. She's about 2.5 years old and bonded with Bernie and Louie.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0018.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0069.jpg



Alice: She isso comical but also she's the only bunny I have that bites.I haven't found a piece of food yet that she doesn't like (except pumpkin). She likes to redecorate her room everyday immediately after I clean it. She's very outgoing and is always looking to get into some trouble. She was once bonded with Bernie and Louie but was kicked out of the group after she was spayed. It was sad but now she has Oreo.She's 3 years old and lives with her husband Oreo.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0096-1.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0012.jpg



Oreo Bubbers: He is a raisin junkie like I've never seen. He is also very neat and tidy but unfortunately lives with the biggest slob in the world (Alice). He doesn't seem tomind being bossed around by Alice. He has beautiful blue eyes and we think he's around 4 years old but we don't really know. He's such a nice boy.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0009.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0099.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0002.jpg



Maddie: She is the baby of the group and is about 1.5 years old. Unfortunately she lives alone but has Alice and Oreo as neighbors and talks to them on occasion thru the NIC bars. She once lived with Oreo but she decidedhe wasn't the right guy and started beating him up. She doesn't like to come out of her "apartment" very much but when she does she has great binkies! She's a little shy but tries to dominate other bunnies. I still hope to get her a husband some day but she has some stuffed friends for now. She's a cutie.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0070.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn15/beaukezra/100_0030.jpg



Well that's my lovely bunny bunch!

Heather:biggrin2:


----------



## Alexah (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never had the opportunity to see your bunnies before so I'm really happy that you decided to start a blog. Your babies are so cute! I'm definitely looking forward to keeping up with your blog and your bunners!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful bunny's! I look forward to hearing more about them and life with them.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW, it really is a bunch. How big is your largest, Louie? They all look teeny to me, but maybe that's just the pictures.
Love all the harlies that you have!
- BIG fan of harlequins

For future reference, if you choose the last option, the one with


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Louie seems to have a big build and his ears are much larger than everyone else. I've never weighed him but he's probably close to 5 pounds. I guess that's not very much but he seems large to me. He's a sweetie.














Thanks for the tip about the pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 22, 2008)

More pictures....

Louie and Bernie's sexy legs






Bernie, Louie and Rosie who blends in with the blanket






Louie






Alice






Alice and Oreo






Maddie's sexy legs






Maddie


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

yay, more pics! They're easier to look at this way, in my opinion.
No problem at all for the tip- always here to help. :biggrin2:
What a beautiful group you have!!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 28, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> What a beautiful group you have!!


Thank you. More pictures to come......


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jul 28, 2008)

Louie and Bernie
















Rosie






Alice






Oreo


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sixmore to add to my bunnynap list!!!


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Dec 31, 2008)

Just wanted to update:

My little Rosie passed away in August








and we have a new addition...Maxwell. He's a little bundle of energy.






so cute


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Rosie I lost several bunnies a few years ago so I know whatit is like.

I love your bunny family


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so sorry about Rosie . She is beautiful. 

What breed is Maxwell? He is a handsome little guy.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Dec 31, 2008)

I have no idea what breed Maxwell is...maybe someone could help me with that. He's a pet store bunny so probably a mix.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Probably a netherland dwarf mix, my wife looked at his picture again and oooh'd and ahhh'd.


----------

